# how to know the speed of ram & its type inside my computer?



## mobilogist (Mar 31, 2008)

hello friends,

i want to ask u all that is there any way so that i know the ram speed & type of ram in my system, without opening the cabinate, as i dont know it. i soon want to upgrade my memory.

my specifications are : P4 3.00 GHz, 80 GB hdd, 512 mb ram, intel original 915 gv motherboard, sony mmc reader writer etc.

please friends waiting for ur replies.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

Download Everest Home : www.softpedia.com/get/System/ System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtm

You will get to know about your ram type,frequency etc.


----------



## mobilogist (Mar 31, 2008)

thanx bro, i will surely use it to find out.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 1, 2008)

You can also use this tiny freeware:

*www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## techtronic (Apr 1, 2008)

U can also use PC Wizard *www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## mad1231moody (Apr 1, 2008)

CPU-Z is the best and light software and will give you all the required technical details


----------



## mobilogist (Apr 1, 2008)

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/7124/everestramscenebv6.jpg

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/1518/eversetram2wq1.jpg


with everest i found these info's.

    DDR-333 SDRAM, DDR-400 SDRAM, DDR2-400 SDRAM, DDR2-533 SDRAM



so which one is better to get more of my pc. i have rs 1200/- budget for ram upgrade.

kindly assist me friends in deciding.

thanx friends i will use them too.


----------



## mobilogist (Apr 6, 2008)

hey freinds, what happened, no replies here.........


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 6, 2008)

No replies here? Cant you see the various options posted by the other users above?


----------

